# Patching ripped seat leather



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Well it is not exactly leather (it is vinyl) but due to Ubering my seat is slowly deteriorating. I've put packaging tape on it as a temporary solution. But it keeps peeling off. Any ideas for the best long term solution? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

pics?


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

http://www.partstrain.com/store/det...jquPRXOLjDbA37dhQ_rqV-SjvVZ98UbT6EaAkBL8P8HAQ


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> pics?


Here's the picture. Thanks.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> http://www.partstrain.com/store/det...jquPRXOLjDbA37dhQ_rqV-SjvVZ98UbT6EaAkBL8P8HAQ


Sounds like a good idea... But I'm simply looking for a patch to cover the rip.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> Well it is not exactly leather (it is vinyl) but due to Ubering my seat is slowly deteriorating. I've put packaging tape on it as a temporary solution. But it keeps peeling off. Any ideas for the best long term solution? Thanks in advance.


A local Auto Upholstery shop can fix that up as good as new for about $200.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Yet another expense of driving.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

http://www.autogeek.net/3m-leather-...AFrFw6vRRb0QlzQZ3ByBP8DzfnsK5vDopAaAmhR8P8HAQ


----------

